# no audio on TCL Roku TV from Tivo 4K



## Steve Stacey (Nov 13, 2021)

I added a TS4K to my TCL Roku TV (40FS3750) - I am not getting any audio.

I have one on my Samsung and Sony and both of those work fine.

I have the following and none work: 

Full reset
Tested with a TS4K that I know works - still no audio
Changed sound settings in Android TC to use Dolby Plus
Changed to different HDMI ports
Does anyone have a solution?
Does anyone have a TS4K on a TCL Roku and it is working?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have no issue using on a 2019 series 5 tcl, 50S525


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Btw, you can direct boot to the TiVo when you turn it on. I named its port Streaming Box.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

I also do not have any sound. I applied the "How to De-Tivo Your Stream +...".

Steve, did you come up with a work around?


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Have you tried disabling surround sound in audio settings on TiVo 4K ?


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

fattymcbuckles said:


> Have you tried disabling surround sound in audio settings on TiVo 4K ?


Yes, and it still does not work, even reset the whole unit - nothing.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 23, 2005)

Finally solved it! The problem was my power adapter. Instead of using the original one, I was using one on my power strip that did not have enough wattage I guess. As a last try, for some reason I used the one that came with it and every is OK, sounds fine. Thanks for all the inputs and feedback.


----------



## Briguy1959 (10 mo ago)

For me it was disabling the surround sound that fixed it.


----------

